# WHAT DO YOU THINK OF ME?? COMMENTS!!



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm sure if you have helped out and given me pointers, you have seen my boy Chino. He is 7 weeks and counting! I'll try to take more pictures soon! Let me know what you guys think!!








IM JUST POSIN FOR THE CAMERA!!








WAS THAT LIGHTNING??








I LIKE THIS GUY...HE GIVES ME FOOD!


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

Awwww he is adorable!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

What a sweet little guy. I love that colouring very nice looking.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

He is so adorable!


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

wow he is going to be a big boy.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

a cutie for sure!


----------



## Ninja Monk3y (Mar 2, 2009)

Handsome boy you got there


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

thanks guys im uploading two pics i took this morning!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice color/markings. Hes gonna be a stocky boy.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

aww he is tooo cute!!! i am a sucker fro brindles (hehe)


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Awwwwww he such a squishy little cutie! I love brindles


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

yeah he stands and walks like a bully. you guys should see him high step. when you get down on your knees and pat the ground in a steady rhythm, he comes to you, but with his front paws straight out, coming up to his neck. It's adorable. Everyone who sees him says his disposition is incredible. IM PROUD OF HIM


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

oh and i think he just hit the 11 pound mark. How did that compare to your pups at 7 weeks?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

holy cow! ahha kenya was 8lbs at 8weeks lmao.... he is gonna be a big guy. how big are the parents?


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Big and handsome. You've got a very cute pup.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

the dam is 65 lbs and champ, the sire is roughly 85.


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

He's one handsome boy, gonna be big too. My boy was like 9lbs 9 weeks. So i would say he's gonna be a heathly boy.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

What a cutie pie!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

thanks guys! Chino's blushing now! JUST KIDDIN!


----------



## rawlins98 (Dec 30, 2008)

StaffyDaddy said:


> oh and i think he just hit the 11 pound mark. How did that compare to your pups at 7 weeks?


 Mine was about 21 pounds when she was about 11 weeks old.Can't remember how much she weighed at 7 weeks.She's 22 weeks and 43 pounds now.He is very cute.Love his face.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

i almost got a little fawn boy with flash on his chest but i couldnt resist the guy who looks just like his dad.. haha im loading a pic of the "sire"


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

is that the same dog 0_0 wow he got BIG!!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

no its not the same dog. that his dad... dont they look almost identical? thats what hell look like when hes grown!!! im so excited!!


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

purty puppy. thanks for sharing ----shane


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

The sire looks like a happy guy. Reminds me of my old timer Brutus


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

is he an amstaff ? if so thats a lil light but mine are working staffys show may not be the same


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

He is adorable!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

He is adorable. 

A little chubster. Be careful not to over feed. 

Looks very healthy and happy.

You really can't compare pups in size unless they are from the same bloodline because pups grow at different rates with too many factors to be considered such as nutrition, exercise , and overall health with the biggest part also being genetics.

How big were the parents and dogs behind him in his line?

His markings and expressions are adorable!

Patch O' Luck with the pup.

How is training coming?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

well he is an amstaff. the dam weighs right under 70 lbs and the sire weighs between 85-90 lbs. he's pretty well defined. I feed him half a cup of royal canin four times a day. i posted a picture of the sire on this post. thank you though!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

HE JUST GETS CUTER EVERY DAY. I STEPPED ON THE SCALE WITH HIM TODAY AND HE IS EXACTLY 12 LBS!!!

He is being so good today I want to take a picture of him napping in his crate.


----------

